# Storm vs Goku



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 4, 2008)

I think people really underestimate Storm. So I would like to see how it is on the forums. So who would win?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 4, 2008)

How fast was storm again??


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 4, 2008)

Storm has the speed needed to dodge Thors' hammer and has shown the ability to travel via lightning. She was also able to control a 300 ton air craft with her wind.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 4, 2008)

You sure that this aint an inconsistency or a high end feat? I'm talking about Thor's hammer.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 4, 2008)

Well I know that many people may not know how strong she is so ill post some links. 

Stated that she may be the most powerful being on earth


Dodging Thors' hammer...twice



Showing some speed


Sending lightning 4,000 miles into the ground, down to the earths core.


Almost killing the HULK


Lifting a building with just her wind.


Stoping the HULK by making it cold


Giving the Silver Surfer a run for his money (and even claiming to be the stronger of the 2)



Blowing War HULK back with just her wind


Eaisly blowing Rouge back


Flash freezing Colosis


Taking the air away from Jean


She still has some better feats as well


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 4, 2008)

That's pretty impressive.

She might maim Goku.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 4, 2008)

Here she is traveling by lightning
stock x]

Being able to live a while at the Galatic core
stock x]

The Galatic Core has the power of MILLIONS of suns and she was able to summon all of the power of the GC.
stock x]

Channeling a storm that covers a continent through her body.
stock x]

Here is here evalution form
stock x]
stock x]
stock x]
stock x]
stock x]

Using her wind to land a 300 ton burning steel ship.
stock x]

Eternity is dying and Storm holds its essence while Strange , along with the others are trying to save it . It's stated that only her and Dr Strange have the strength of spirit to survive that : 

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 4, 2008)

Goku might win if he doesn't screw around, but not easily.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 4, 2008)

I also wanted to add that her wind can give Phoenix a beating as well.
_Serenity_

Self contained Hurricane with less than a conscious thought. I'm assuming that this means before Ororo is even aware, her bond with the earth carries out her will.--"Less than a conscious thought".
_Serenity_

Electron rip n' shove (as descibed by Mcduffie) Disolving Stardust. If you don't know who he is, here...

*Spoiler*: __ 








When she isn't holding back, she can make it feel worse than deep space. Her power can also cover the planet...
_Serenity_
_Serenity_

I think that should be enough to range her power, so ill leave it at that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 4, 2008)

Eh, she'd never see Goku long enough to do any of that bullshit. Goku punches her right in the face.

Cue DBZ anime SFX.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 4, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Eh, she'd never see Goku long enough to do any of that bullshit. Goku punches her right in the face.
> 
> Cue DBZ anime SFX.



If she can dodge Thor's hammer and fight Silver Surger, she would have no problem keeping up with Goku.


----------



## Federer (Dec 4, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> If she can dodge Thor's hammer and fight Silver Surger, she would have no problem keeping up with Goku.



Without CIS and PIS, both Thor and Silver Surfer would rape Ororo, it's not even funny. 

However Goku will have a tough battle, but I think he can take down Storm. But it's *close* fight.


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah there is no way in hell Storm jobbing the Silver Surfer is going to be a realistic fight here.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 4, 2008)

Storm's feats never stop impressing me.  Indeed, this is why she is one of my favorite characters from Marvel.

Also, I don't really think she is underestimated.  Just a while ago, it was concluded in a thread that she would easily and utterly destroy Luffy in a fight.

As for this fight, it all depends on who strikes first.  BDZ characters can't survive being blasted into the sun/a star, and a lightning bolt is hotter than the surace of the sun.  If she hits him with 1000 bolts at once, that will do some massive damage.

But she'll have to do it before he does a blitz.  So yeah, it depends.  Overall, though, I think Goku could win.  Still, Storm is the better character.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 4, 2008)

Teleport Kamehameha. Lets see Thor and Silver Surfer do that. Fucking ridiculous. She isn't dodging anything; she won't even see Goku coming. 

If we're assuming Storm is bloodlusted and will pull out all the stops we must also assume Goku will. He will waste no time.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 4, 2008)

Goku bloodlusted. That'd be like during his fight with Frieza right after he killed Krillin, but 100x more pissed off, and ready to choke a bitch. As for the telelport Kamehameha, it'd take a lil too much time, and by then, Storm would have attacked him before he could have unleashed his Kamehameha.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 4, 2008)

It doesn't really need to be a Kamehameha though, a teleport punch or regular beam would do the trick. I doubt she's faster than that.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 4, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> Storm's feats never stop impressing me.  Indeed, this is why she is one of my favorite characters from Marvel.
> 
> Also, I don't really think she is underestimated.  Just a while ago, it was concluded in a thread that she would easily and utterly destroy Luffy in a fight.
> 
> ...



Shitty non sequitur. Being blasted into the sun=/=lightning bolt.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 4, 2008)

He could either teleport around, dodging all of her shitty attacks while charging up a Kamehameha (which really can't take that long considering he always pulls it off in fights against super-sonic people) or just punch her in the face.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 4, 2008)

> Teleport Kamehameha. Lets see Thor and Silver Surfer do that. Fucking ridiculous. She isn't dodging anything; she won't even see Goku coming.
> 
> If we're assuming Storm is bloodlusted and will pull out all the stops we must also assume Goku will. He will waste no time.



Thor can easily move 3 times faster than the speed of light. She can also travel with real lightning so she isn't slow at all. Besides Goku can't do to much if he can't breath?

She did this to Phoenix


And she fought SS on her own


She even made it hard to the HULK to fight


Then there is the fact that she beat Stardust. You guys need to come up with a better reason for Goku to win

Besides her lightning speed isn't going to be easy for Goku to handle either.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 4, 2008)

Thor is faster than light? Since when?


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 4, 2008)

Enough with the Storm wanking. She does *not* have FTL reflexes or anything close to that. The only way she wins is if Goku decides to to fight back.


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 4, 2008)

Goku shits on her.

I don't count those high end speed feats because she always gets tagged by normal people.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL @ this unsubtle display of comic wank. 
Lol@ people actually acknowledgin it. 
Lol@ using any random feat without giving the actual full-context and acting like cis/pis/jobbing doesn't exist.
Lol@ Storm being Ftl or even mach. Captain American deflected Mjonoir with a shield Thor. Cap has tagged Thor in a fight as well. So let me guess, that means Cap is Ftl. Just no. 
Lol@Storm doing shit to pheonix in any non cis/pis/jobbing setting. 
Lol@Elevation form storm that has never appeared again. Or am I wrong ? 

And, isn't that scan with Storm/Ss from the same fight where Black-Panther got SS in an Armlock ? 

Goku speedblitz storm and ripes her head off. 
Goku fires a random ki blast and explodes her and 100 km around. 
Goku uses a kiai and storm is ripped apart by the force. 
ETC.


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 4, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> LOL @ this unsubtle display of comic wank.
> Lol@ people actually acknowledgin it.
> Lol@ using any random feat without giving the actual full-context and acting like cis/pis/jobbing doesn't exist.
> Lol@ Storm being Ftl or even mach. *Captain American* deflected Mjonoir with a shield Thor. Cap has tagged Thor in a fight as well. So let me guess, that means Cap is Ftl. Just no.
> ...





All credibility lost.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 4, 2008)

In that Storm respect thread from BFR she had a lot of really good feats.  I'd have to say the normal Storm that I know should be blitzed though.

Didn't Goku have to dodge lightning during his training with Kami? Or is that anime only?


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 4, 2008)

> Thor is faster than light? Since when?







> Enough with the Storm wanking. She does not have FTL reflexes or anything close to that. The only way she wins is if Goku decides to to fight back.





> LOL @ this unsubtle display of comic wank.
> Lol@ people actually acknowledgin it.
> Lol@ using any random feat without giving the actual full-context and acting like cis/pis/jobbing doesn't exist.
> Lol@ Storm being Ftl or even mach. Captain American deflected Mjonoir with a shield Thor. Cap has tagged Thor in a fight as well. So let me guess, that means Cap is Ftl. Just no.
> ...



I don't recall saying that Storm was FTL. I said that she can travel at lightning speed and gave a scan of her traveling via lightning. Or did you 2 not even look  at the links and decided to talk without knowledge? I like how you guys say that Goku would win without posting any feats. I also like how you didn't say anything about how she killed the HULK, blew War HULK away, and beat Stardust. You guys also didn't have anything to say about her taking the air away from Goku so that he can't breath (like she did to Phoenix) or her ability to make things worse than deep space. And if you wan't to talk speed, how about you show me Goku dodging something that is as fast as lightning?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 4, 2008)

your own post show you were claiming Mjonir was Ftl and that Storm was able to dodge it twice. You also claimed storm "lighting" speed would be hard for Goku to handle. That speed would be a non-factor if she was dead before she could use it. So you're clearly claiming reaction speed. Which is utterly ridiculous. SS and Galactus heralds are the most infamous jobbers in marvel. Spider-man beat firelord. SS has been held back by pathetic foes. Etc. 

taking away someone air is useless if your already dead. 
storm can't defend against Planet busting attacks.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh, in the anime he was actually trying it and succeeded once.  Then Kami said he had to do it a bunch of times in a row but they didn't show it.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 4, 2008)

Ha! ha! I changed my post to adress Tenchi Muyo, and now it looks like you're talking to yourself Faint Smile. Nf is amusing!!! Only 14 hours till my last exam....


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 4, 2008)

Damn you...I took a bunch of tests today and my finals are still a week or 2 away.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 4, 2008)

> your own post show you were claiming Mjonir was Ftl and that Storm was able to dodge it twice. You also claimed storm "lighting" speed would be hard for Goku to handle. That speed would be a non-factor if she was dead before she could use it. So you're clearly claiming reaction speed. Which is utterly ridiculous. SS and Galactus heralds are the most infamous jobbers in marvel. Spider-man beat firelord. SS has been held back by pathetic foes. Etc.
> 
> taking away someone air is useless if your already dead.
> *storm can't defend against Planet busting attacks*



Storm was able to summon the power of MILLIONS of suns. I think that should do well for her. Besides that, when has Goku shown a EARTH busting attack? The only "planet buster" was done by Freeza attacking the Namek core. Yet Namek could be a weaker planet than earth for all we know. And what makes you think that she could not send Goku's Kamahamaha into another direction? She eaisly handled 300 tons with her wind. You also seem to forget that all her attacks happen in an instant so it doesn't take long for her to hit you at all. You still are yet to show me Goku reacting to lightning speed. If you can't show proof that Goku is faster than lightning, then the feat I posted with her moving via lightning gives her the speed advantage. 

Thor, Silver Surfer, HULK, and Stardust are all stronger than Goku. You try do disscredit them only becuase she has shown the power needed to kill, take on, or handle herself well against them. You can say they are jobbed in order to make yourself feel better. But you are yet to come up with anything to puts Goku > Storm.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 4, 2008)

That's Thor Traveling at the speed of light, not FTL. I need some fighting at FTL speeds.


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 4, 2008)

Why the fuck is storm considered an alpha level? And why can she be consistently beaten by weak mutants?


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 4, 2008)

> That's Thor Traveling at the speed of light, not FTL. I need some fighting at FTL speeds


Read it again. It says that Thor doubled and even triples the speed of light



> Why the fuck is storm considered an alpha level? And why can she be consistently beaten by weak mutants?



Two reasons. 

1) She made a vow to never kill.

2) She ALWAYS holds back BIG TIME. It was said that she has so much power that there isn't much she could not do. In fact people forget and do not know how powerful she really is because she always has to hold back. Magnito said that Storm has never tried to kill him in combat and did not know if he should be insulted or not. Cable was amazed when he seen Storm KILL the HULK by misstake. She also has the power to call up on the suns' energy. That is why they say that she is most likely the most powerful being in the world.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't buy Storm having FTL reflexes either. Heralds are the poster boys for jobbing and she'll get blitzed by Goku here.



Tenchi Muyo said:


> She ALWAYS holds back BIG TIME.



Even if this were true, do you realize how bad is this since CIS is on by default?


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 4, 2008)

Charcan said:


> I don't buy Storm having FTL reflexes either. Heralds are the poster boys for jobbing and she'll get blitzed by Goku here.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if this were true, do you realize how bad is this since CIS is on by default?



How can you say that she will get blitzed when you can't even proove that Goku is faster than lightning? You guys really need to step it up and post feats instead of just talking.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 4, 2008)

Ah, trebles the speed of light. Now, as for fighting at FTL, scans you have?


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 4, 2008)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Ah, trebles the speed of light. Now, as for fighting at FTL, scans you have?



I should be able to find some. He has hit people with his hammer that were FTL. When at full power, he is really overpowerd. Storm isn't as fast though. Her fastest movment speed that I know of was only at the speed of lightning. Her reaction is really good though. O, and just so you know Thor was able to stand, talk, and fight on the CORE of the sun


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 4, 2008)

Travelling at lightning speed isn't that important without reactions to match it. Ask Enel.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 4, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> Storm was able to summon the power of MILLIONS of suns. I think that should do well for her. Besides that, when has Goku shown a EARTH busting attack? The only "planet buster" was done by Freeza attacking the Namek core. Yet Namek could be a weaker planet than earth for all we know. And what makes you think that she could not send Goku's Kamahamaha into another direction? She eaisly handled 300 tons with her wind. You also seem to forget that all her attacks happen in an instant so it doesn't take long for her to hit you at all. You still are yet to show me Goku reacting to lightning speed. If you can't show proof that Goku is faster than lightning, then the feat I posted with her moving via lightning gives her the speed advantage.
> 
> Thor, Silver Surfer, HULK, and Stardust are all stronger than Goku. You try do disscredit them only becuase she has shown the power needed to kill, take on, or handle herself well against them. You can say they are jobbed in order to make yourself feel better. But you are yet to come up with anything to puts Goku > Storm.



A)Lol hyperboles. Anyway, Summoning=/Defending=/Durability. No. 
B) Kid Boo vaporized Earth with a generic build-up Ki blast. SSJ3 is around Kid Boo's level, and if he goes to fullpower Goku claimed he's stronger. Not to mention he can use a more potent ki blast then a generic one with kamehameha.

c)Er. The point of my post was that your scans, given an extremly generous interpretation and ignoring everything else ever of Storm, has her moving at lighting speed. Travel/moving speed is not reaction speed, especially when you're using an element to accomplish it. Long story short, Storm has sub-sonic reacton speed. That is her consitent level in 95% of her showings, and pretty much established.
Regardless, Goku is at minimum up in the mach 1000's, and thus speedblitz's storm several thousands of times over before she starts moving at the speed of lighting.  

d) SS babyshakes Storm. It's not even funny how badly he'd murder her. Transmution, random power-cosmic planet bustig attack, energy absorbtion, etc. Hulk is generally a slow brick, so some tactics can work on him. Some of Sotrm's tactics I mean.  Goku even more so. 
Opps. I should probably add it depends on what level strength hulk is at and how much pissed Hulk is to prevent a Goku Vs Hulk thread. lol. Thor is the God of Jobbing outside of his comic. Stardust is a herald, and a jobber by definition. Not to say Storm couldn't stun him.....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 4, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> I should be able to find some. He has hit people with his hammer that were FTL. When at full power, he is really overpowerd. Storm isn't as fast though. Her fastest movment speed that I know of was only at the speed of lightning. Her reaction is really good though. O, and just so you know Thor was able to stand, talk, and fight on the CORE of the sun



And fighting on the core of the sun means what? It has nothing to do with this debate. Hitting characters with his hammer doesn't change the fact that he can travel FTL, but not fight at FTL speeds, unless you have scans to back that up. The same for Storm. Can she fight at lightning speeds?


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Dec 4, 2008)

Characters weaker than Goku can create earthquakes and strange atmospheric phenomena all over a planet just by powering up with pure strength, not even manipulating elements. Freeza for example. Come on, it's so obvious Goku is a casual planet buster probably without even going super saiyan or anything beyond that. 1 instant transmission and a moderetly hard punch, and it's over.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes, as much as I love Storm, I think Goku will win this one.  He's simply too fast.  Still, can't you be happy that she is a much better character from a better series?


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 4, 2008)

> Travelling at lightning speed isn't that important without reactions to match it. Ask Enel.


Yet Enel never fought people on par with Thor, HULK, Silver Surfer, Magnito, Stardust, or Phoenix. 



> A)Lol hyperboles. Anyway, Summoning=/Defending=/Durability. No.
> B) Kid Boo vaporized Earth with a generic build-up Ki blast. SSJ3 is around Kid Boo's level, and if he goes to fullpower Goku claimed he's stronger. Not to mention he can use a more potent ki blast then a generic one with kamehameha


.
Do you really wan't to compare badguys? Phoenix >>>>> Buu. And I asked you to post feats from Goku. He used many ki attacks on earth and it was not destroyed. I can post many scans of crazy feats done by people she has beaten, but that has nothing to do with her destructive power.



> c)Er. The point of my post was that your scans, given an extremly generous interpretation and ignoring everything else ever of Storm, has her moving at lighting speed. Travel/moving speed is not reaction speed, especially when you're using an element to accomplish it. Long story short, Storm has sub-sonic reacton speed. That is her consitent level in 95% of her showings, and pretty much established.
> Regardless, Goku is at minimum up in the mach 1000's, and thus speedblitz's storm several thousands of times over before she starts moving at the speed of lighting.


So your point is based on her always holding back? Xaiver, Magnito, Beast, and many other people already said that she has to hold back her powers on the earth because she is to powerful. In both past and current times she has been shown to have powers that are far above anything on earth. That is the reason why she was able to hold the UNIVERSE in her mind



> d) SS babyshakes Storm. It's not even funny how badly he'd murder her. Transmution, random power-cosmic planet bustig attack, energy absorbtion, etc. Hulk is generally a slow brick, so some tactics can work on him. Some of Sotrm's tactics I mean. Goku even more so.
> Opps. I should probably add it depends on what level strength hulk is at and how much pissed Hulk is to prevent a Goku Vs Hulk thread. lol. Thor is the God of Jobbing outside of his comic. Stardust is a herald, and a jobber by definition. Not to say Storm couldn't stun him.....


lol, Goku isn't doing anything. Once again, post some feats. Her wind power can beat down the Phoenix and her lightning is able to kill the HULK. Both attacks happen in an instant. Storm is a goddess for a reason. 



> And fighting on the core of the sun means what? It has nothing to do with this debate. Hitting characters with his hammer doesn't change the fact that he can travel FTL, but not fight at FTL speeds, unless you have scans to back that up. The same for Storm. Can she fight at lightning speeds?


The sun feat was for fun. As for scans, im the only one posting any scans at all. All of the FTL talk is just a way to stall because you guys know that Goku can't fight at that kind of speed. Nobody has anything to say about Goku not being able to breath in this fight or the fact that he can't dodge lightning. If anyone needs scans, it is you guys.



> Characters weaker than Goku can create earthquakes and strange atmospheric phenomena all over a planet just by powering up with pure strength, not even manipulating elements. Freeza for example. Come on, it's so obvious Goku is a casual planet buster probably without even going super saiyan or anything beyond that. 1 instant transmission and a moderetly hard punch, and it's over.


Another bad post. Freeza did that on Namek. For all we know that planet is many times weaker than earth. When Cell powered up, what happened to the earth? When Gohan went ssj2 what changes went on? 



> Yes, as much as I love Storm, I think Goku will win this one. He's simply too fast. Still, can't you be happy that she is a much better character from a better series?


I would be okay with it if someone had some feats of his, that would top her.


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 4, 2008)

Jobbing/inconsistency Tenchi Muyo.

Storm can not keep up with those people.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 4, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> Yet Enel never fought people on par with Thor, HULK, Silver Surfer, Magnito, Stardust, or Phoenix.



Why are you bringing up Enel?




> The sun feat was for fun. As for scans, im the only one posting any scans at all. All of the FTL talk is just a way to stall because you guys know that Goku can't fight at that kind of speed. Nobody has anything to say about Goku not being able to breath in this fight or the fact that he can't dodge lightning. If anyone needs scans, it is you guys.



Last time I recalled, Goku can breathe, otherwise, he would be dead once brought into the world from childbirth. And no, nothing has been shown of Goku dodging lightning. 

If he can dodge these, there's a possible chance that he can dodge lighting with no problem. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 4, 2008)

> Jobbing/inconsistency Tenchi Muyo.
> 
> Storm can not keep up with those people.


The comics have been consistant when talking about her full power. And it is only at full power that she can keep up with those people. 



> Why are you bringing up Enel?


Someone else did and I was replying to them.



> *Last time I recalled, Goku can breathe, otherwise, he would be dead once brought into the world from childbirth*. And no, nothing has been shown of Goku dodging lightning.
> 
> If he can dodge these, there's a possible chance that he can dodge lighting with no problem.


Storm can stop the air from getting to him. Many beams and energy attacks have been dodged in many manga. That does not mean he can dodge lightning or anything close to it. 

I also would like to add the fact that she can attack with the FULL force of the sun even in space.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 4, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> Yet Enel never fought people on par with Thor, HULK, Silver Surfer, Magnito, Stardust, or Phoenix.



Too bad jobbing doesn't matter here because PIS is off.



> The comics have been consistant when talking about her full power. And it is only at full power that she can keep up with those people.



Not at all. Most of the time she's been tagged by people without superspeed.


----------



## Dexion (Dec 4, 2008)

Uh wow, ok firstly Instant transmission is faster than the speed of light. IT = instantly dissapearing and appearing in another place it does not take time to do. Last I checked the human eye can see lightning move from point A to point B. A low level DBZ fighter can move faster than the humans on DBZ can see. (Case in point Cell vs Goku) Goku can bust up a planet in his sleep. His Kamehameha killed 1/10 the population of the world when he used it against Fat Buu and he was holding back at that time.

Kid Buu is on the same level as SS3 Goku and he can obviously take out planets with ease before powering up. Even Cell was worried that Goku would destroy the planet in his fight with him since he was aiming his Kamehameha down towards the ground and that is him at SS1

Goku would move too fast for storm to see and knock her out with 1 punch or Ki attack, before she'd be able to react.


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 4, 2008)

Dexion said:


> Uh wow, ok firstly Instant transmission is faster than the speed of light. IT = instantly dissapearing and appearing in another place it does not take time to do. Last I checked the human eye can see lightning move from point A to point B. A low level DBZ fighter can move faster than the humans on DBZ can see. (Case in point Cell vs Goku) Goku can bust up a planet in his sleep. His Kamehameha killed 1/10 the population of the world when he used it against Fat Buu and he was holding back at that time.
> 
> Kid Buu is on the same level as SS3 Goku and he can obviously take out planets with ease before powering up. Even Cell was worried that Goku would destroy the planet in his fight with him since he was aiming his Kamehameha down towards the ground and that is him at SS1
> 
> Goku would move too fast for storm to see and knock her out with 1 punch or Ki attack, before she'd be able to react.



So many things wrong with post. 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Other than the fact you have Goku splattering her brains.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 4, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> torm can stop the air from getting to him. Many beams and energy attacks have been dodged in many manga. That does not mean he can dodge lightning or anything close to it.



And many beams in manga have been dodged mean what? This doesn't discredit Goku feats, or dodging Freeza blasts. And I never said anything about him dodging lightning, other than a chance of him being able to do so, if he were to see it coming straight at him. 



> I also would like to add the fact that she can attack with the FULL force of the sun even in space.



If that was the full force of the sun, then that robot would have been melted into nothing. Kind of like Sentry's Power of a Million Suns. It did no more than destroy at least a city block, and maybe then some.


----------



## Dexion (Dec 4, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> So many things wrong with post.
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> Other than the fact you have Goku splattering her brains.



Please tell me whats wrong in my post.

Teleporting = instant movement

light doesn't move instantly (check)

The people watching Cell and Goku(SS1) fight could not see them moving and fighting in the air and only half of the other Z fighters could. I can see lightning move from point A to point B 
(check)

1/10 of the population from Goku's kamehameha I could be wrong on, I'll give you that.

Ok I am wrong about the human eye being able to see lightning, 3,600,000mph is probably abit too fast  But I'd be hard pressed if storm can ACTUALLY move that fast.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 5, 2008)

> Not at all. Most of the time she's been tagged by people without superspeed.


Once again, the only time she fights at full power is when she is not on earth. She has also gotten a lot stronger over the years. People who would have been a threat in the past are not now. Superman (classic) was only able to lift a car and with hell of a lot of effort a bus. However, that does not mean we should not count his feats when at full power. 



> Please tell me whats wrong in my post.
> 
> Teleporting = instant movement
> 
> ...



Magnito is able to react to lightning and he still finds Storm to be a threat.

Storms winds are to much for Magnito's force feild to handle and she makes it so that he can't breath.


Storm taking away Magnito's breath again with a hurricane that surrounds his island. He also had to catch her with a lightning attack by supprise.


Storm fights an external




Storms lightning is so powerful that it hurts Xavior to talk to her mentaly.


Storm can perceive the universe as patterns of energies and forces, channel them and bend them to her will:


The differance between storm and other mutants

Link removed

staying consistant with her being above mutants
Link removed



> And many beams in manga have been dodged mean what? This doesn't discredit Goku feats, or dodging Freeza blasts. And I never said anything about him dodging lightning, other than a chance of him being able to do so, if he were to see it coming straight at him.


That doesn't proove that he can dodge lightning if its going straight at him either. It doesn't proove anything at all since we have no idea how fast those attacks are. However, Storm dodging Cyclops's laser is a much better feat.



> If that was the full force of the sun, then that robot would have been melted into nothing. Kind of like Sentry's Power of a Million Suns. It did no more than destroy at least a city block, and maybe then some.


The Gale Wind was the main attack and it was backed by the power of the sun. That is why he flew past another planet and keep flying back without a end to be seen.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 5, 2008)

lol, check this out. Jupiters interior pressure may reach 100 million times the pressure on Earth's surface: 


Storm created fields of pressure while on Earth greater than the surface of Jupiter!


Storm fighting clone Thor...(once again fighting Marvel top tiers)

*Spoiler*: __ 



here
here
here
here




As for fighting speed. She can dodge many of Cyclops's attacks at point blank range.


Storm using her power to heal time and space


----------



## Bankai Goku (Dec 5, 2008)

i don't think that Storm can wipe out a solar system can she ?  can she blow a planet at least ? is she strong enough to touch a SS4 (well touch maybe) then we'll talk


----------



## Power16 (Dec 5, 2008)

First thing that comes out your mouth when you made this thread is Storm being underrated yet your overrating the shit out of her now....

Showing feats of her fighting against Marvel's top tier and Heralds like she would last a second if they were serious and without PIS/CIS. Thor who constantly holding back on earth and rarely go all out and the Heralds are just basically jobbers unless their fighting other top tiers or each other.

Storm will not be able to react to Goku's speed add in his planet busting+ energy output, skills, technique and strength and she gets taken out rather quickly.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 5, 2008)

> i don't think that Storm can wipe out a solar system can she ? can she blow a planet at least ? is she strong enough to touch a SS4 (well touch maybe) then we'll talk




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> First thing that comes out your mouth when you made this thread is Storm being underrated yet your overrating the shit out of her now....
> 
> Showing feats of her fighting against Marvel's top tier and Heralds like she would last a second if they were serious and without PIS/CIS. Thor who constantly holding back on earth and rarely go all out and the Heralds are just basically jobbers unless their fighting other top tiers or each other


.
Storm constantly holds back on earth as well. If you looked over the scans you would know that her powers are on cosmic levels (when going all out). You would also know that she only goes all out when fighting top tiers as well. But I guess you did not pay any attention to that.



> Storm will not be able to react to Goku's speed add in his planet busting+ energy output, skills, technique and strength and she gets taken out rather quickly.


Sure, she can dodge Cyclops firing his lasers in machine gun fashin and dodge Thors hammer (in multiple fights) but Goku is to fast. So where are those scans that shows Goku dodging lightning speed attacks? O, wait...you DON'T have any. As for energy output, Storm has handled the entire UNIVERSE being put inside of her and was able to summon the power of MILLIONS of suns. I think she can handle Goku's energy. 

P.S
You guys are still trying to avoid her being able to take his breath away and the power of her wind I see. You are also avoiding her ability to flash freeze class 100 fighters. And I am yet to see anyone post a speed feat by Goku that would allow him to dodge lightning speed attacks.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2008)

sayans can't survive in empty space. 
Storm snaps her fingers and removes all oxigen from his body while flash freezing goku to a chilled statue
GG sayan.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 5, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> lol, check this out. Jupiters interior pressure may reach 100 million times the pressure on Earth's surface:
> 
> 
> Storm created fields of pressure while on Earth greater than the surface of Jupiter!
> ...



Lol at the "Storm fighting Thor".  She attacks him. Yeah. Sanji "fought" Kuma, too.

And dodging Cyclops is enough to get not speedblitzed by Goku since when?


----------



## Power16 (Dec 5, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> .Storm constantly holds back on earth as well. If you looked over the scans you would know that her powers are on cosmic levels (when going all out). You would also know that she only goes all out when fighting top tiers as well. But I guess you did not pay any attention to that.



She holds back on earth sure but to the extent of top tiers/heralds that can and has planet busted easily, don't think so. All i see is some PIS/CIS fights that she has no business in. Oh she goes all out against top tier all right just that when she does there majorly holding back and a sprinkle of PIS and she's golden.



Tenchi Muyo said:


> Sure, she can dodge Cyclops firing his lasers in machine gun fashin and dodge Thors hammer (in multiple fights) but Goku is to fast. So where are those scans that shows Goku dodging lightning speed attacks? O, wait...you DON'T have any. As for energy output, Storm has handled the entire UNIVERSE being put inside of her and was able to summon the power of MILLIONS of suns. I think she can handle Goku's energy.
> 
> P.S
> You guys are still trying to avoid her being able to take his breath away and the power of her wind I see. You are also avoiding her ability to flash freeze class 100 fighters. And I am yet to see anyone post a speed feat by Goku that would allow him to dodge lightning speed attacks.



What speed are Cyclops laser? Because Thor constantly throw his hammer at lightspeed all the time and its not like he's holding back majorly with probably no kill intent, right. Did i mention lighting speed little buddy, no and Storm has only travel at those speed not battle speed. Goku energy output is not being put inside her just pounding her and she's been constantly put down by way way way less than planet busting.

I don't doubt what Storm can do just that she'll be put down before she gets the chance.


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 5, 2008)

Cyclops is faster than Lightning, Storm is 4 times faster than lightning and I am faster than 160 mph.


----------



## Fang (Dec 5, 2008)

Goku wails on her in the Super Saiyan 3 form.


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 5, 2008)

Tenchi, dont tell me you're one of those KMC Stormwankers that believe Storm and beat Odin and Thanos.

Bottom line, Storm does not have the reaction time to even register a blitzing Goku who has been supersonic since  he was 15. 20 years and a couple million power levels later he >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Cyclops beams.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 5, 2008)

He was prolly even supersonic at the age of 12.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 5, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> That doesn't proove that he can dodge lightning if its going straight at him either. It doesn't proove anything at all since we have no idea how fast those attacks are. However, Storm dodging Cyclops's laser is a much better feat.



And you have proof of how fast that those lasers were? And I never said that he could dodge lightning, but that he possibly could do it. 



> The Gale Wind was the main attack and it was backed by the power of the sun. That is why he flew past another planet and keep flying back without a end to be seen.



And? If it was the power of the sun, then it should have been able to do more damage than it did.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 5, 2008)

> *Lol at the "Storm fighting Thor".  She attacks him.* Yeah. Sanji "fought" Kuma, too.
> 
> And dodging Cyclops is enough to get not speedblitzed by Goku since when?


That wasn't the full fight
And Cyclops shoots lasers. What was the point of quoting me if you didn't reply to much anyway?



> She holds back on earth sure but to the extent of top tiers/heralds that can and has planet busted easily, don't think so. All i see is some PIS/CIS fights that she has no business in. Oh she goes all out against top tier all right just that when she does there majorly holding back and a sprinkle of PIS and she's golden.


lol, you have no idea what you are talking about. Look over the scans I already gave.



> What speed are Cyclops laser? Because Thor constantly throw his hammer at lightspeed all the time and its not like he's holding back majorly with probably no kill intent, right. Did i mention lighting speed little buddy, no and Storm has only travel at those speed not battle speed. Goku energy output is not being put inside her just pounding her and she's been constantly put down by way way way less than planet busting.
> 
> I don't doubt what Storm can do just that she'll be put down before she gets the chance.


You don't have to say anything about lightning speed. But if you want Goku to win, he has to be able to dodge lightning attacks. She has delt with high energy already. Once again look over the scans. Goku would die, and you still didn't show me his earth busting attack. Do you not know how fast a laser moves?



> Tenchi, dont tell me you're one of those KMC Stormwankers that believe Storm and beat Odin and Thanos.
> 
> Bottom line, Storm does not have the reaction time to even register a blitzing Goku who has been supersonic since he was 15. 20 years and a couple million power levels later he >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>> Cyclops beams.



No Storm can not beat full power Thor. She already stated that herself. Once again no speed feat of Gokus would make him to fast for her. If so post it.  BTW, supersonic is nothing to her now.



> And you have proof of how fast that those lasers were? And I never said that he could dodge lightning, but that he possibly could do it.


Possibly doesn't cut it. And lasers move at the speed of light. I will do some research on Cyclops to make sure.



> And? If it was the power of the sun, then it should have been able to do more damage than it did.


The writer of the comic stated that it was the full power of the sun. The power was behind the wind attack that send him flying tens or hundreds of thousands miles away.


----------



## Power16 (Dec 5, 2008)

Scans of what, PIS fight with her lasting against top tier and heralds. Thor playing around took her out with a kiss that's where she stands against people at that level (can be playfully taken out quite easily).

And like i said Goku strikes her first if she can't keep with his speed she's not going to hit him with her lighting. Goku hasn't busted a Planet but his power is greater than Freiza who has and anything past Freiza level has planet busting ++ power outputs possible.

I stand by point that Goku takes her out quickly before she can do anything noteworthy whether it be with a blast, blitz and a powerful punch or with IT.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 5, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> Possibly doesn't cut it. And lasers move at the speed of light. I will do some research on Cyclops to make sure.



Proof that lasers move at the speed of light?

Never mind. 



> The writer of the comic stated that it was the full power of the sun. The power was behind the wind attack that send him flying tens or hundreds of thousands miles away.


And it did nothing other than send him thousands of miles away? Sounds like more of a figure of speech for being the full power of the sun.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 5, 2008)

Goku wins

Storm isn't fast enough and would take too long to summon enough power to hurt him


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 5, 2008)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Proof that lasers move at the speed of light?





LIGHT AMPLIFICATION BY STIMULATED EMISSION OF RADIATION.

LIGHT AMPLIFICATION

LIGHT


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 5, 2008)

Darklyre said:


> LIGHT AMPLIFICATION BY STIMULATED EMISSION OF RADIATION.
> 
> LIGHT AMPLIFICATION
> 
> LIGHT





Just forget that I said anything at all about that.


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 5, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> That doesn't prove that he can dodge lightning if its going straight at him either.


Which your argument for Storm is based on.. Storm can dodge Thor's Hammer when its tossed straight at her and she side steps it.

What your doing is wanking feats.. overstating what they prove.


@Cyclops' blasts being lasers which move at lightspeed.

No. Cyclops' blasts are not lasers, and do not move at lightspeed. Plenty of people have dodged his blasts.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 5, 2008)

Since when does Cyclops have actual lasers?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 5, 2008)

LOL@ using non - created fanmade power levels and assuming power levels mean a linear increase in speed. And the scan you posted merely showed the cameraman saying he was unable to move the camera fast enough to catch it (makes sense - that thing is pretty big). The announcer and Mr. Satan could still see it, hence them being impressed by the speed.

Geez.

BTW Goku wins, but your post was still full of crap


----------



## Dexion (Dec 5, 2008)

I admitted it wasn't from Toriyama and I never said anything about powerlevels meaning speed.

Sorry I should have posted this scan instead

mangafox


----------



## icemaster143 (Dec 5, 2008)

Goku wins

It was shown several times in the series that Normal human eye's couldn't hope to track the speed the average DBZ character. Mr.Satan and the TV crew couldn't even see Cell and Goku fight dispite the fact that they where right there in the ring.

Storm has no chance in a direct fight against Goku. The best she could hope for is to hide and create a EOE attack on the planet Killing them both.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah in that scan Mr. Satan and the announcer didn't see them because they didn't think to look in the air, in the very next page someone was like "look, they're up in the sky!"

Not saying they can't move faster than the eye can see, just not for an entire fight, for short bursts lasting several seconds on average. Travelling speed can be kept up for much longer. Storm would most likely get blitzed.


----------



## Ork (Dec 6, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Eh, she'd never see Goku long enough to do any of that bullshit. Goku punches her right in the face.
> 
> Cue DBZ anime SFX.



Da troof. ey!


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 6, 2008)

Without wank, Goku wins.


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 6, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Yeah in that scan Mr. Satan and the announcer didn't see them because they didn't think to look in the air, in the very next page someone was like "look, they're up in the sky!"
> 
> Not saying they can't move faster than the eye can see, just not for an entire fight, for short bursts lasting several seconds on average. Travelling speed can be kept up for much longer. Storm would most likely get blitzed.


IIRC, Gohan (young) had trouble keeping up with one of Goku's fights and Piccolo advised him to focus on Goku's ki first.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2008)

The Storm vs. Heralds bit. . . McDuffie wrote that.

Same McDuffie who wrote the "Silver Surfer armbar", and later admitted his mistake on his own forums for not properly knowing the character's powers.


----------



## Herekic (Dec 6, 2008)

> IIRC, Gohan (young) had trouble keeping up with one of Goku's fights and Piccolo advised him to focus on Goku's ki first.




that was yamcha I think.


yamcha and a cultivar where fighting afster then the eye can see for an extended period


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 6, 2008)

Here it says that Cyclops's beam travels at the speed of light.
Link removed


----------



## Fang (Dec 6, 2008)

It was getting affected by the electromagnetic field of the force field, you neglected to mention that.

And no, she still gets destroyed. 

Not too mention anyone with knowledge on Shounen knows that travel and combat speeds in manga vastly differ with mangas such as Bleach, Dragon Ball, Naruto, One Piece, HunterxHunter and so on.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2008)

I can only recall 1 other time of instance that Cyclops' optic blast was travelling at LS (according to the narration) in the X-Man comic where Nate Grey and the Summers fight 2 of the M'Krann guardians.

That said, it was only that 1 other time. His optic blasts are dodgeable, and certainly by characters who aren't FTL.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 6, 2008)

> I can only recall 1 other time of instance that Cyclops' optic blast was travelling at LS (according to the narration) in the X-Man comic where Nate Grey and the Summers fight 2 of the M'Krann guardians.
> 
> That said, it was only that 1 other time. His optic blasts are dodgeable, and certainly by characters who aren't FTL.


I still need to read up on him some more, but thanks for that info.

As for everyone else. I am yet to see this great speed that is to much for her to handle. All I hear is that Goku can move faster than the eye can see and that he is supersonic. That doesn't mean much since Wolverine is able to move faster then the eye can see and can dodge bullets. In her fight with clone Thor, he wasn't playing around at all. She is also able to form storms before you can even conjure a thought so her attacks don't take long at all. You guys say that I am "wanking" Storm, but you have no feats that would make him win this fight. If anything that is wanking.


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 6, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> I still need to read up on him some more, but thanks for that info.
> 
> As for everyone else. I am yet to see this great speed that is to much for her to handle. All I hear is that Goku can move faster than the eye can see and that he is supersonic. That doesn't mean much since Wolverine is able to move faster then the eye can see and can dodge bullets. In her fight with clone Thor, he wasn't playing around at all. She is also able to form storms before you can even conjure a thought so her attacks don't take long at all. You guys say that I am "wanking" Storm, but you have no feats that would make him win this fight. If anything that is wanking.


Goku hasnt been supersonic since he was a teenager. On lookers in the 21 Budokai had trouble seeing his movements and this is after Goku was dodging bullets and training weighted clothing, including Kami.
this
Im not going to attempt to site the numerous times Goku disappeared in the eyes of Above bullettimers. Again, this is when he was in his late teens. Fast forward 30 years after countless speed increases, Goku will blitz the shyt out of Storm. Stop ignoring the facts, stop wanking.


----------



## Dexion (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm sorry Goku can still tank planet busting attacks, a storm isn't going to do much since he can just teleport out of it. If Goku is locked on a person's ki he can teleport anytime as he did when fighting cell.

I think you've wanked enough now, you've already came. Goku wins 

/endthread


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 6, 2008)

Goku's travel speed down "Snake Way" was 5,784.93 m/s. Which was sustained over a period of 2 days. Mach 17 Sustained for 2 days, Storm hasn't got a chance against him when he was only that fast.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 6, 2008)

Goku, with ease.

We're talking about someone who can control lightning vs someone who can teleport and blow up planets...


----------



## Spectre (Dec 7, 2008)

Now I see why people said Marvel is sometimes overrated and DBZ is underrated. I guess I must have missed something big. High end feats cannot be taken seriously under way too much of CIS, PIS. Or just taking something totally out of context.
Here is thing. We know that there are still people that overrate DBZ cast, but just abouy same as being underrated by others. 
He can't beat all characters, but he can beat lots of characters. That's for sure.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 7, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> So what part of this would allow him to dodge a lightning bolt?



Punching her dead before she can conjure it.



> So far, nobody has posted a speed feat from Goku that would be to fast for Storm to handle and you guys are just wanking him without posting feats.



Goku is massively hypersonic, that's a widely known fact. His superspeed is a constant attribute of him since a kid, ever growing, and PIS-free, unlike what you try to claim for Storm.

Like everybody says, Goku wins.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 7, 2008)

> Now I see why people said Marvel is sometimes overrated and DBZ is underrated. I guess I must have missed something big. High end feats cannot be taken seriously under way too much of CIS, PIS. Or just taking something totally out of context.
> Here is thing. We know that there are still people that overrate DBZ cast, but just abouy same as being underrated by others.
> He can't beat all characters, but he can beat lots of characters. That's for sure.



I don't see many people who underate DBZ. Everyone knows that Goku is strong. However, he has no feats that would allow him to dodge many of Storms attacks. People say that he is a planet buster, but he NEVER used an attack that could have destroyed earth. Anyone who knows anything about Storm (up to date), knows that she would attack first. Besides that her attacks effect teh area and would make it so that Goku could now breath or would have one hell of a time getting to her. 



> Punching her dead before she can conjure it.



Still no scans I see.



> Goku is massively hypersonic, that's a widely known fact. His superspeed is a constant attribute of him since a kid, ever growing, and PIS-free, unlike what you try to claim for Storm.
> 
> Like everybody says, Goku wins.


More words and no scans


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 7, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> IIRC, Gohan (young) had trouble keeping up with one of Goku's fights and Piccolo advised him to focus on Goku's ki first.



As stated, it was Yamcha vs. a Saibaman - and how does that contradict anything I said?

Also Cell can't destroy a solar system - we've been over this many many times. I think I should write a blog entry on it, in fact.

Anyway, I don't know why this thread is still going.

Considering my usual opinion in DBZ threads, it would seem to me that if even I say Goku wins, he wins.


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 7, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> So what part of this would allow him to dodge a lightning bolt?


Cyclops has dodged her Lightning Bolts countless times.





> lol, did'nt everyone on this thread say that traveling speed is not the same as fightning speed? Strom can travel at the speed of lightning so what is your point? You are yet to show how he could dodge a lightning bolt or dodge her wind attacks that happen before you can conjure a thought.


First, combat speed and traveling speeds are different for allot of characters. Goku having a higher combat speed than his travel speed.





> So far, nobody has posted a speed feat from Goku that would be to fast for Storm to handle and you guys are just wanking him without posting feats. As for power, you did nothing more than post a hyperbole.


Your wanking Storm, just because we're not wanking Goku doesn't make you right. We've been dismissing Goku wankers and your Storm wanking in this very thread.

Its very possible to Wank Goku into galaxy busting, thousands of times lightspeed and so on.. they've done it before.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 7, 2008)

You are still just talking without backing anything up. You still have no proof that Goku can dode her attacks. All you are doing is " I don't care about how much you can "wank" Goku, I just want some feats But I guess the great and powerful Goku has none worh posting in this fight.


----------



## Dexion (Dec 7, 2008)

^Well lets just say this, if you can show me proof of Storm being able to tank a planet busting attack like a casual non-powered up Kamehameha than MAYBE I'll consider storm. Until then there's nothing from stopping Goku from charging one up and right before it lets it loose he teleports right behind storm's ass and gives her the biggest ki' d*ck she's ever had.

Why would Goku need to dodge her lightning anyway?

Also Goku has been making after-images of himself since he was a kid he'd have no problem dodging something cyclops would.


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 7, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> You are still just talking without backing anything up. You still have no proof that Goku can dode her attacks. All you are doing is " I don't care about how much you can "wank" Goku, I just want some feats But I guess the great and powerful Goku has none worh posting in this fight.



*Spoiler*: __ 






Meanwhile it requires nothing special to dodge the attack. Stop wanking Storm.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Dec 7, 2008)

^^ Goku SS3 rapes easily. He uses teleportation kamehameha,... which he dosn't even needs cause  she'd be torn to pieces with just one hit coming from goku's finger.
This is a big big rape


----------



## enzymeii (Dec 7, 2008)

Goku was a planet buster in the Saiyan arc.  No way storm take this.


----------



## ichimaru17 (Dec 7, 2008)

goku rape storm. = babies


----------



## Bankai Goku (Dec 8, 2008)

ichimaru17 said:


> goku rape storm. = babies



the only smart guy in this thread


----------



## Herekic (Dec 8, 2008)

....


REALLY?


and this is DBZ goku?


even saiyain arc goku stomps this. he can literally just stand there hwhile storm unleashes everything she's got on him and be fine. he has been able to tank city busting attacks for a long time, even by that point.


goku's speed is plenty fast enough to blitz the otherwise normaly human storm, and his strength is enough so that he could blow her head off by tapping her.


this is utter rape


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

U want 2 prove Storms not weak. But u make her fight GOKU....Goku OMG He takes this with no difficulty


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 31, 2008)

^ Wow, you really felt the need to revive this thread? Well just for kicks Storm can incress the gravity to that of 100 million times the earths gravity. But since she is fighting Goku, im sure people will down play that as well.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

100 million? Neither of em will b able 2 move...But remember on Namek? Goku LOOKED at a spot and it BLEW UP so he cud bury Vegeta


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

Dont resisit it ur the only1 on this thread supporting Storm. Dude ur putting Storm against Goku is like puttin a ant against a tank.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, storm could win if she just freezes the air and oxigen in the surrounding area, simulating space conditions.
I hear Sayans can't survive that.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 31, 2008)

FlyingThunderGod1 said:


> Dont resisit it ur the only1 on this thread supporting Storm. Dude ur putting Storm against Goku is like puttin a ant against a tank.



No it isn't that drastic at all. Goku can with this fight and Storm could as well. She *has* made the gravity to that of Jupiter (100 million times earth), she *has* made things worse than in deep space, she _*has*_ taken air away from people like the Phoenix, and her attacks all happen before you can even think. 

Goku has *not* dodged lightning or shown the speed needed to do so, he has *not* survived in deep space, he has *not* shown the ability to fight without being able to breath, and I don't even know if he has been able to put 300 tons worth of pressure on anyone or if he can resist it easily.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> No it isn't that drastic at all. Goku can with this fight and Storm could as well. She *has* made the gravity to that of Jupiter (100 million times earth), she *has* made things worse than in deep space, she _*has*_ taken air away from people like the Phoenix, and her attacks all happen before you can even think.
> 
> Goku has *not* dodged lightning or shown the speed needed to do so, he has *not* survived in deep space, he has *not* shown the ability to fight without being able to breath, and I don't even know if he has been able to put 300 tons worth of pressure on anyone or if he can resist it easily.



I... I... I have to somewhat agree with this


----------



## Fang (Dec 31, 2008)

So how does this change the match from Goku simply using Shokuan Idou and a Chou Kamehame Ha to Storm's face right off the bat?

Why was this bumped?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, I seriously, seriously seriously doubt Storm's ability to survive Goku, but she kinda got the moves and the juice to impair and kill him.


----------



## Fang (Dec 31, 2008)

Not the speed, not the durability and certain not chance. So unless you want to bring up times when she's jobbed people near Goku's level or did the equivelant of Buu getting shoot by humans with Stardust, she really has no chance here.

And fyi, Dragon Ball characters have used their Ki to protect their bodies from psyhic attacks, telekensis and internal attacks ie Vegeto with Super Buu (Gohan) invading his body.

She takes an Ultimate Turtle Wave to the face and falls.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 31, 2008)

> So how does this change the match from Goku simply using Shokuan Idou and a Chou Kamehame Ha to Storm's face right off the bat?
> 
> Why was this bumped?



I don't think she can take a Kamehameha to the face. But if Strom is fighting all out (like she does not do on earth) she can keep him away and win the fight. When has Goku ever started a fight with one of his strongest attacks? Even if he does use his Kamehameha, she can use her wind to guide it in another direction. 

What will Goku do when she incresses the earths gravity? What will he do if she sends an electromagnetic pulse to his brain (like she did to clone thor)? What will he do in a climent worse than deep space?

I don't know why the thread was revived, but I do know this...Both of these people has what it takes to kill the other one.


----------



## Fang (Dec 31, 2008)

Goku's bloodlusted. He did it to Perfect Cell. And the fact of the matter is that he moves at thousands of times the speed of sound.

She really doesn't have time to do anything. It's that bloody simple.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2008)

TWF said:


> *Goku's bloodlusted.* He did it to Perfect Cell. And the fact of the matter is that he moves at thousands of times the speed of sound.
> 
> She really doesn't have time to do anything. It's that bloody simple.



He is? Oh shit 

I take it back. Sorry Storm, time to get opressed by the white asian man.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 31, 2008)

TWF said:


> Goku's bloodlusted. He did it to Perfect Cell. And the fact of the matter is that he moves at thousands of times the speed of sound.
> 
> She really doesn't have time to do anything. It's that bloody simple.



He isn't moving that fast in 100 million times earth gravity. He won't move that fast if he can't breath, is in deep space, or is wind powerful enough to hold up 300 tons. Nobody has shown that he is able to dodge lightning either.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

TBH i dont think Storm can take a planet eplosion. Kamehameha the earth and teleport 2 namemk


----------



## Fang (Dec 31, 2008)

Lightning is completely variable in speed, you really have nothing in context to argue other than "lightning speed" or did you forget that Vegeta was training in gravity rooms that stimulated hundreds of times normal gravity? And that was chump stuff for their base forms near the end of the series.

Nor do I see the point as Goku could just drop kick and she'd likely die from the hitting force of his attacks.

Let me put it to you this way. When Goku was a kid, during the 21st Budokai in Part 1 of Dragon Ball, he was capable of jumping thousands of meters into the air with the strength of his legs.

By the time of the 22nd Budokai, he could jump even higher than that. And by the Piccolo Daimou Arc, he jumped, while severely injured and with just one good leg, into the troposphere of the earth.

Thats over 11 kilometers into the sky. By the Freeza arc, he was casually kicking people through multiple islands while playing around in his weak form without even powering up.

She doesn't have the endurance or stamina nor the durability to survive his physical attacks much less his Ki or Kiai ones.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 31, 2008)

I already said that Goku has what it takes to beat her. But under the same token she has what is needed to kill him as well. You said Vegita was traning in hundreds of times the earth gravity? Lets compare that to 100 million.

999 earth gravity  vs 100,000,000 earth gravity.

Is it just me or does hundreds of times earth gravity seem like crap next to her feat? You also never comment on how Goku would live without breathing or in deep space. Also, lightning speed and the speed of lightning are not the same. Her attacks are at the speed of lightning as it is real lightning.


----------



## Fang (Dec 31, 2008)

Enel is lightning incarnate, Killua claims to move at the speed of lighting. Your arguing a trope based on speed because lightning speed can go anywhere from hundreds of times the speed of sound to half the speed of light itself.

Your argument for speed is the fallacy of composition.

Now scans of Storm agumenting and controlling millions of times the Earth's gravity.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

How Goku can take the gravity? Instant transmission then a punch in the face oughta do it


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 31, 2008)

TWF said:


> Enel is lightning incarnate, Killua claims to move at the speed of lighting. Your arguing a trope based on speed because lightning speed can go anywhere from hundreds of times the speed of sound to half the speed of light itself.
> 
> Your argument for speed is the fallacy of composition.
> 
> Now scans of Storm agumenting and controlling millions of times the Earth's gravity.



Enel uses magic lightning that came from eating a fruit. Strom controls real lightning and can tap into the electromagnetic feild. But I have to go.
I posted the scans already. I will go back and post them again later. I'm going to go eat some pancakes


----------



## Fang (Dec 31, 2008)

Enel became an actual element. Your argument is dismissive of any notion that you have a burden to physically and tangibly prove your claims on her speed, rather than just use hyperbole statements.

Either put up or conceed.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 31, 2008)

TWF said:


> Enel became an actual element. Your argument is dismissive of any notion that you have a burden to physically and tangibly prove your claims on her speed, rather than just use hyperbole statements.
> 
> Either put up or conceed.



What hyperbole have I used? Enel is magic enduced element, just like chakra elements.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

U just dont giv up do u?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay, I will intervene for something.

I think (*I think* being a key word, not *I know*) while Enel's element has properties of said element, and should be subject to electricity manipultors, he didn't became an actual element.
He became, let's call it "Devil Lightning". So we don't have to call it Magic (DF's nature is still obscure)
Why isn't it normal? Well, because it got pwnt by rubber. Any massive thunderfucker like him would have olbiterated through an actual rubber man like "a canon through a paperbag".
It would make more sense though if we think "luffy became "devil rubber", and "devil rubber" is immune to "devil lightning"


----------



## Fang (Dec 31, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> What hyperbole have I used? Enel is magic enduced element, just like chakra elements.



Just like magic enduced genes of mutants.

Now the burden of proof is still on you.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2008)

Storm's induced power of manipulating existant weather.
She dosen't create it, she manipulates things that do.

In fact her weakness is to be put somewhere where these things don't occur freely.


----------



## Fang (Dec 31, 2008)

That doesn't change anything here.  She doesn't move or fight at "lightning speeds" because it doesn't anything here because he's claiming that Storm controlling lightning somehow magically changes the massive speed difference between them.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2008)

Changes the speed of wich he can escape her attacks but not the speed on wich she escapes his.


----------



## Fang (Dec 31, 2008)

She still has to be able to react to him. And there's still the whole damn issue of Goku's being bloodlusted and simply repeating Shokuan Idou (Instanteous Movement) and Chou-Kamehame Ha spammings.

I really don't see how 9 out of 10 times Goku won't win.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2008)

TWF said:


> She still has to be able to react to him. And there's still the whole damn issue of Goku's being bloodlusted and simply repeating Shokuan Idou (Instanteous Movement) and Chou-Kamehame Ha spammings.
> 
> I really don't see how 9 out of 10 times Goku won't win.



Right. Storm looses here.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 31, 2008)

When did I ever say that Storm could fight at the speed of lightning? If this is a blood lust fight, she would just make the gravity 100 million times stronger than earths gravity from the get go while taking away his breath and making the climent worse than deep space. Goku has NEVER been in that kind of situation and there won't be a thing that he can do.


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 31, 2008)

> Is it just me or does hundreds of times earth gravity seem like crap next to her feat?


She has no feat to which you can make this claim.

Jovian Mass =/= Gravity. The mass of Jupiter is 317 times that of Earth, its effective gravitational pull is only 2.5 times that of Earth.

Your millions simply does not exist as an established feat.

Meanwhile Goku actually trained at the effective 100 times earth's gravity. To put it into terms you can understand the surface of the sun is only 28 times that of Earth. Despite having a Mass 333,000 times greater.

You cannot prove to me that Storm can crush Goku. He has a higher end feat of nearly 4 times the sun's gravity, Storm is merely Jovian. Vegeta having 20 times..


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 31, 2008)

Vynjira said:


> She has no feat to which you can make this claim.
> 
> Jovian Mass =/= Gravity. The mass of Jupiter is 317 times that of Earth, its effective gravitational pull is only 2.5 times that of Earth.
> 
> ...




This is Storm making the gravity stronger than it is on Jupiter




This is a report from NASA stating that the pressure in Jupiter can reach 100 million times that of earth.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 31, 2008)

The last link didn't work. But this one should do just fine. It says that Storm is creating pressures more than that on Jupitor.

Jessica bangkok


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

*sigh* Goku can destroy planets can storm do that?


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 31, 2008)

FlyingThunderGod1 said:


> *sigh* Goku can destroy planets can storm do that?



Can you show me a scan of Goku destroying the earth? Will Goku be able to charge up an attack that strong while uder such pressure? Can he do so while in deep space?

The answer to all 3 questions is.....NO!


----------



## Cerō2 (Dec 31, 2008)

^ He doesn't have to, since he has much faster reaction time and is much stronger. Speed Blitz and K.O. Storm loses.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 31, 2008)

Storms attacks happen in a fraction of a thought so if she is blood lusted....game over. Goku has never delt with the kind of pressure she has produced. I find it funney how it is like 10 against 1, yet everyone avoids talking about how he could deal with the pressure, deep space climent, flash freez, or getting his breath taken away. 

What will he do when she makes pressures stronger than that on Jupiter and while taking his breath away?


----------



## Cerō2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> Storms attacks happen in a fraction of a thought



What does "Fraction of a thought" mean?





Tenchi Muyo said:


> so if she is blood lusted....game over. Goku has never delt with the kind of pressure she has produced. I find it funney how it is like 10 against 1, yet everyone avoids talking about how he could deal with the pressure, deep space climent, flash freez, or getting his breath taken away.
> 
> 
> What will he do when she makes pressures stronger than that on Jupiter and while taking his breath away?



She will be laid out flat on her back before that can happen.


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 31, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> What will he do when she makes pressures stronger than that on Jupiter and while taking his breath away?


He will stand there and laugh, because the pressure your talking about is atmospheric and at the same time she's increasing it in a worthless attempt to crush him, she is taking it away, Good job.

If she tries to crush him with Air, she's hardly gonna take his air supply away. Further its 100million times our air pressure on Earth. Which is nice and all but its not exactly crushing someone surviving several hundred Gs..

Meanwhile your scan says higher than surface air-pressure not the inner pressures of the gas giant so fail again.


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 31, 2008)

Emperor Ashtar said:


> What does "Fraction of a thought" mean?



A made up term to describe her speed.




> She will be laid out flat on her back before that can happen.



Yes.


----------



## Fang (Dec 31, 2008)

Sayians aren't bothered by being in the outskirts of a planet's atmosphere, meaning they deal with massive amounts of compression, air pressure and frozen temperatures. Can Goku survive in vacuum? Not for prolonged periods of time. Can Goku survive a couple moments long enough to Teleport away after destroying the planet? Yes he can.

Not that it matters but Goku doesn't need to be at full power to overcome Storm's defenses and his reaction time/reflexes are well beyond. And if he destroys the planet, he can Shokan Idou/IM away. Neutral universe, overlapping, he can IT to New Nameksei, Heaven, Other World, Snake's Way, Hell, ect...

Nothing you have brought up is going to change the face of this match up.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 31, 2008)

> What does "Fraction of a thought" mean?


The exact words were that she can use her abilities before you can conjure a thought.
In other words, before you can produce a thought she would have already summoned her attack.



> She will be laid out flat on her back before that can happen.


Nope.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 31, 2008)

What will destroying the earth do to someone who can fight in space?


----------



## Fang (Dec 31, 2008)

The fact that the power Goku wields is comparable to Kid Buu casually atomizing the Earth literally? Or the fact that Storm can't survive planet-busting attacks directly head on or the destruction of an Earth sized planet occuring with her on the surface of it.


----------



## Cerō2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> The exact words were that she can use her abilities before you can conjure a thought.
> In other words, before you can produce a thought she would have already summoned her attack.



Good thing I'm not fighting her and since Goku is much faster than that. She get's the back-hand. . .Instant K.O. 



Tenchi Muyo said:


> Nope.



Yep.


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 31, 2008)

So, she can't crush him.
She can't Freeze him.
Human's can dodge her lightning.
She might take be able to take his breath away but not nearly fast enough to stop him from taking her out.

How does she pull a win out?


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 31, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> What will destroying the earth do to someone who can fight in space?



What will an earth destroying attack do to storm, who gets Ko'ed by normal people on a regular basis?


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 31, 2008)

Vynjira said:


> He will stand there and laugh, because the pressure your talking about is atmospheric and at the same time she's increasing it in a worthless attempt to crush him, she is taking it away, Good job.
> 
> If she tries to crush him with Air, she's hardly gonna take his air supply away. Further its 100million times our air pressure on Earth. Which is nice and all but its not exactly crushing someone surviving several hundred Gs..
> 
> Meanwhile your scan says higher than surface air-pressure not the inner pressures of the gas giant so fail again.



I must not have explained it clearly. So I will put it like this. The air pressure on earth (Atmospheric Preesure) is 14.7lbs per sq inch. The air inside of your body balances out the air pressure that we are under. If that air was taken away from you inside, you would be crushed. But let me make this easy for everyone to understand. When she tweaks the air pressure that will be *1,470,000,000 lbs per sq INCH* 

Even if Goku was 200 lbs, at 999x earth gracity he would only have to deal with a good 199,800lbs. So a sq in of Storm's wind is still 7,357x heavier than you max hundreds of times earth gravity crap......That is only talking about each sq inch. That isn't close to the pressure around your entire body.


----------



## Cerō2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Can you explain what's stopping Goku from blitzing storm and KHTFO? Also, the only way she can take all the air out of Goku is by creating a vacuum. How's she gonna do that again. . .Correction since when can she do that again?


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 31, 2008)

Emperor Ashtar said:


> Can you explain what's stopping Goku from blitzing storm and KHTFO? Also, the only way she can take all the air out of Goku is by creating a vacuum. How's she gonna do that again. . .Correction since when can she do that again?



She has done that to the Phoenix a few times. But I think crushing him will do just fine.


----------



## Cerō2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Post scans of her crushing pheonix by creating a Vacuum and she'll never get the chance too because she will be in a coma before she know's what happens.


----------



## Fang (Dec 31, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> She has done that to the Phoenix a few times. But I think crushing him will do just fine.



Reaaaaaaaallllllly now?


----------



## Cerō2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah guy, she's also stronger than surfer and can stand a chance against Thor. Silly rabbits haven't you heard? Storm is the Right hand of God.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 31, 2008)

Goku still blitzes and overpowers Storm the glass cannon.


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 31, 2008)

She just jobs to that level because she is popular.

Similar to how Captain America can lose to Taskmaster and then fight Onslaught.


----------



## Cerō2 (Dec 31, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> She just jobs to that level because she is popular.



Don't you mean she causes people to job, because those feats don't have her jobbing at all.


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 31, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> I must not have explained it clearly.


No, your just trying to wank the physics which isn't gonna happen.





> *1,470,000,000 lbs per sq INCH*


No it won't, your using interior pressures for Jupiter not surface. Which is what they mentioned.





> So a sq in of Storm's wind is still 7,357x heavier than you max hundreds of times earth gravity crap......


Surface pressure Jupiter 20?200 kPa
Surface pressure Earth 101.3 kPa
Higher than Jupiter's Surface not the interior estimations.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 31, 2008)

She doesn't cruch Phoenix, she takes the air away from her (as I already posted). Gambit also admits that she could have done the same thing to him if she wanted to (when he thought she was trying to attack him. I didn't say that she beat Thor, I said that she dodged his hammer a few times. She also took on clone Thor. I will count the SS feat as void since CB guy said that the writer did not know much about SS before that. But that does not counter the other scan I gave when she hurt the SS. 

You can mock all you want, but that does not change the fact that Goku can't handdle he air pressure that she can produce.


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 31, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> You can mock all you want, but that does not change the fact that Goku can't handdle he air pressure that she can produce.


Only she can't produce your claims, nowhere near that scale.. So stop making shit up to fit your wankfest. The physics, of the scans don't back up your claim. Only double the pressure on Earth, doesn't help you.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 31, 2008)

> Only she can't produce your claims, nowhere near that scale.. So stop making shit up to fit your wankfest. The physics, of the scans don't back up your claim. Only double the pressure on Earth, doesn't help you.


lol, im wanking? You guys don't post any feats and you guys dodge almost everything. I could be wrong about the pressure (just checked the scan again), so I will find infor on the surface of Jupiter. But that does not count out her ability to take the air away from you or making things worse then deep space.


----------



## Cerō2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Here we go:



Tenchi Muyo said:


> She doesn't cruch Phoenix, she takes the air away from her (as I already posted). Gambit also admits that she could have done the same thing to him if she wanted to (when he thought she was trying to attack him.



Your scan doesn't indicate Jean was using the Pheonix force in that instance.




Tenchi Muyo said:


> I didn't say that she beat Thor, I said that she dodged his hammer a few times. She also took on clone Thor. I will count the SS feat as void since CB guy said that the writer did not know much about SS before that. But that does not counter the other scan I gave when she hurt the SS.



That's the thing she should never ever be able to hurt surfer. His flesh is composed of a material that can withstand the heat from a star without injury. It's a general rule that clones are weaker in marvel, just like robots who are so-called "carbon copies" of the original.





Tenchi Muyo said:


> You can mock all you want, but that does not change the fact that Goku can't handdle he air pressure that she can produce.



I didn't mean to come off like I was mocking you, my bad if I offended you. However my point still stands:

She will never produce it because she will be flat on her back before it can happen. 



Tenchi Muyo said:


> ability to take the air away from you or making things worse then deep space.



I ask again, when has storm been able to create a vacuum?


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 31, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> lol, im wanking?


Yes your taking the highest possible meaning for feats as proof of her ability.


----------



## Fang (Dec 31, 2008)

Comparing surface pressure to core pressure is like saying the Earth's atmosphere pressure is the same as it 20,000 meters below elevation on the ocean pressure.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Dec 31, 2008)

> Comparing surface pressure to core pressure is like saying the Earth's atmosphere pressure is the same as it 20,000 meters below elevation on the ocean pressure.


I already said that I was wrong about the pressure after I looked over the scan again. But she was still able to use her wind to hold up 300tons (as I already posted). From what I recall Vegita was training at 500x earth gravity. At 200lbs he would only be under 100,000lbs. That is still 3x less than what she could put out (and the 300tons was not even straining her)



> Yes your taking the highest possible meaning for feats as proof of her ability


The comics states that she never uses her full power. Cable stated that she hold back so much that people forget how powerful she really is. I am not wanking, all im doing is talking about her feats. How is posting feats wanking? You guys don't even adress most of her abilities, knowing that Goku would end up dead in some cases. 



> I ask again, when has storm been able to create a vacuum?


I'll find a scan for you.



> I didn't mean to come off like I was mocking you, my bad if I offended you. However my point still stands:
> 
> She will never produce it because she will be flat on her back before it can happen.


I know he has the fire power to put her down. I just want people to admit that she has the fire power needed to put him down as well (she also killed the HULK).



> That's the thing she should never ever be able to hurt surfer. His flesh is composed of a material that can withstand the heat from a star without injury. It's a general rule that clones are weaker in marvel, just like robots who are so-called "carbon copies" of the original.


It has been stated by Xavior that she can be as powerful as the Phoenix. I'm not saying that she is on SS's level, but she is more powerful than people seem to think.



> Your scan doesn't indicate Jean was using the Pheonix force in that instance.


Which one did you look at?


----------



## RoomBurnerZ (Dec 31, 2008)

Goku doesn't even need those fancy shmancy tele-kame hame ha stuff. Solar techinque(the blinding skill) and a kienzan, gg storm


----------



## Cerō2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> I'll find a scan for you.



You do that.



Tenchi Muyo said:


> I know he has the fire power to put her down. I just want people to admit that she has the fire power needed to put him down as well (she also killed the HULK).



Well, I think she might have the fire power. But, there is a huge gap in effort, because he can take her out faster than she can which is what counts in a real confrontation. 



Tenchi Muyo said:


> It has been stated by Xavior that she can be as powerful as the Phoenix. I'm not saying that she is on SS's level, but she is more powerful than people seem to think.



If she can be as powerful as pheonix than she would be above surfer since Pheonix is. You mind posting a scan showing this statement?




Tenchi Muyo said:


> Which one did you look at?



This:



Tenchi Muyo said:


> She did this to Phoenix


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 31, 2008)

> I am not wanking, all im doing is talking about her feats.


Dictating what her feats mean rather.





> How is posting feats wanking?


Because your telling us what those feats mean to you as an assertion to her abilities.





> You guys don't even adress most of her abilities


If you feel I have missed something feel free to make a list and I will address each individually.





> (she also killed the HULK).


Hulk is not a benchmark, his durability is at best very random and most often very weak. He relies on his regeneration to sufficiently enrage.





> It has been stated by Xavior that she can be as powerful as the Phoenix.


Out of context, You have to first realize when Phoenix' name is tossed around its not taking into account the Phoenix Force. Which is what your trying to pass it off as.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 31, 2008)

Why the hell was this revived?  Honestly, Storm's abilities are far more impressive than any DBZ characters' but I just can't see her avoiding a blitz.

Next time, why not set the speed equal?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2008)

Storm did knock out wonderwoman with her lightnings once


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 31, 2008)

You mean the fan voted comic where Wolverine took out Lobo?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2008)

Vynjira said:


> You mean the fan voted comic where Wolverine took out Lobo?



Hence the ""


----------



## Vynjira (Dec 31, 2008)

I didn't say it wasn't funny, just clarifying.


----------



## Fang (Jan 1, 2009)

So also with the basis of this is the strongest and most powerful incarnation of Son Goku and that bloodlust is on, and the clairfication of Storm's feats, we see that Goku takes this, correct?


----------



## Vynjira (Jan 1, 2009)

Banhammer said it best.





Banhammer said:


> He is? Oh shit
> 
> I take it back. Sorry Storm, time to get opressed by the white asian man.


----------

